# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  A  më e mirë është Adelina apo Leonora?

## Transparenca

Duhët te vendosëni per njëren nga keto te dyja .Se cila ju pelqen at do ta tregoni ju.
Tung

----------


## dionea

Adelina.

----------


## DIDIBE

PRINCESHA E KENGES SHQIPE  LEONORA

----------


## Arlind

LEONORA esht me e mir se Adelina edhe Adelina esht nje nder ujet e muzikes shqiptare por jo me e mir se LEONORA  :buzeqeshje: 


ciao all

----------


## kristal

Te dyja jane te mira Adelina me arrogante se Leonora uaaaaaaa me ben per te qeshur.

kristali

----------


## DRIN FIERI

me sexi eshte Leonora 
dhe Bleona per te kenduar dhe per show me te mire eshte ADELINA  ....LEONORA SHUME SEXYYYY UUUUUUUUU

----------


## Bianconero

Te bukura jane te dyja por ndryshimi eshte tek kenga dhe personaliteti!      

Seksi 
Leonora - Adelina 1-1 

Kengetare 
Leonora - Adelina 2-0

Personi 
Leonora - Adelina 5-0

Renditja: 
1.Leonora 3 Ndeshje 7 Pike
2.Adelina 3 Ndeshje 1 Pike

----------


## roza

Mendoj se e ke Gabim Aleso. Nejse mendimi jot.
Per mu Adelina e ka zonin me te bukur dhe me me shum volum. ne fakt Leonora nuk ka zo  me kendu fare po hec mo i pelqen ti thot vetes kengetare...le ti thot.Leonoren e kam nigju kur bonte provat ktu live dhe u skandalizova un dhe te gjith personat qe ishin aty para fillimit te koncertit.
 Leonora nuk di as te kercej kurse Adelina di te kercej. 
Per paraqitje te dyja jan te lezecme, secila ka bukurin e vet.

----------


## enki

Po ajo dihet o miqte emi, se LEONORA, eshte mbi Adelinen, po ajo 

e shkurter ne radhe te pare, dhe a ja keni pare buzet sa te medha i ka dhe pa lezet.


E Leonora i ka te gjitha, buze, sy, trup, gjithshka, qe duhet ti kete nje femer origjinale.


Pastak Leonora eshte origjinale, ndersa ajo sa operacione ka bere?????



Byeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Eve

bej shaka Leonora 100% , Adelina 0,0000000001%

----------


## kuksion_forever

leonora eshte njeshi

----------


## kuksion_forever

per mendimin tim leonora ka me shum personalitet se adelina ,adelina ne te gjitha rastet tregon veten si princes ,por ne te vertet eshte veqse nje prostitute kosovare apo what ever

----------


## Gjallica

Te ishte fjala per Edona Llalloshin kjo po...pa keto te dyja Adelina dhe Leonora nuk me pelqejne fare...

----------


## Bianconero

> _Postuar më parë nga roza_ 
> *Mendoj se e ke Gabim Aleso. Nejse mendimi jot.
> Per mu Adelina e ka zonin me te bukur dhe me me shum volum. ne fakt Leonora nuk ka zo  me kendu fare po hec mo i pelqen ti thot vetes kengetare...le ti thot.Leonoren e kam nigju kur bonte provat ktu live dhe u skandalizova un dhe te gjith personat qe ishin aty para fillimit te koncertit.
>  Leonora nuk di as te kercej kurse Adelina di te kercej. 
> Per paraqitje te dyja jan te lezecme, secila ka bukurin e vet.*


E nderuara ROZA
Duke u bazuar tek mendimi im flas ose me mire ''shkruaj''
Zerin sipas mendimit tim e ka me te bukur Leonora , dhe po ashtu muziken , tekstin qe ajo perdor ne kengen e saj.
Po ashtu eshte njeri dhe jo....
Leonora ka aferesisht 10 kenge qe une pelqej ndersa Adelina 1 kenge ose asnje.
Une nuk e kam pare asnjehere ne prova dhe nuk mbetet qe ti vej rendesi ''mbrapa kuintave'' sepse ne fund te fundit nese e pelqej nje kenge bazohet tek ingjizimi final dhe jo nga provat.

Shendet.

----------


## roza

e lem me kaq lal se po me acarohen nervat.ti ke menimin tat (te gabuar :P) un kam timin hihiih. vetem them analizoji pak me thell gjonat para se te japesh konkluzionin.

----------


## Bianconero

Per te mos e kthyer temen ''chit-chat'' nuk po nderhyj te te shpjegoj me gjate mbi kuptimin e idhullit tend.

----------


## roza

hahahahha nuk esht nevoja lal.
Pastaj kush tha qe Adelina esht idhulli im....?!! thjesht po e krahasoja me Leonoren. Nejse i lem radh dhe te tjerve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## raku

Adelina Ismaili eshte yll fare edhe eshte me e bukur dhe kengetare me mire se Leonora Jakupi per mendimin tim dhe une nuk flas aspak nga injoranca sepse kam degjuar shume kenge nga artistet ne fjale dhe albumi i Adelines PREJ FILLIMIT ishte vertet i nje kualiteti te mire.
Ka shume kenge interesante ne te ku vecohet kenga per Skenderbeun megjithese e prish pak duke perdorur fjale nga kurani.
Me pelqen jasht mase kenga TASH ME JETU megjithese nuk ndodhet ne ket album.
Zanfina Ismaili eshte gjithashtu kengetare dhe eshte moter me Adelina Ismailin .

----------


## roza

Hallall Raku

----------


## MIRE

Asnjera,nuk jane kengetare ato,

----------

